# Can I get broadband on a temporary basis?



## Phil_space (12 Dec 2008)

Am moving house next week. Currently with BT who say that when I gve them an exact move date they will suspend my t/phone and bband service until new service installed however this will be 'sometime' in January. For work reasons I'd like to have bband between now an then and was wondering what is the cheapest way to subscribe to pay as you go bband to use until my new service is activated. Any advice welcome.


----------



## p45 (12 Dec 2008)

One of the mobile providers, 3, 02 etc, should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Gondola (13 Dec 2008)

I know that around Europe there are shops like Vodafone or 3 that can rent one of those mobile USB modems for short periods of time.

Perhaps you can call into one of the shops and ask?


----------



## landlord (14 Dec 2008)

i am on o2 mobile broadband for 3 months while we move out due to an extension.  the quality is appalling and it usually takes 10 minutes to get one page up.....but you dont have to sign a one year contract on the plus side.


----------



## colm (14 Dec 2008)

You can get any of these mobile broadband devices as Pay as you go.
I use 3. Speeds vary a lot depending on your location.But for work it should be fine. 
I use it for emails & our online database
With 3 you can buy weekly for €10 or monthly for €25


----------



## Phil_space (17 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll check all of these out.


----------



## Bob_tg (17 Dec 2008)

How about Ripwave from Irishbroadband.ie?  From 19euro per month + 37euro activation fee.  The quality can be a bit patchy, depending on exactly where you are.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2008)

> *Can I get broadband on a temporary basis?*


Try _UTV _- in my experience their service only works reliably temporarily...


----------

